# Buy the Casio FX115 ES or MS?



## suncrazed (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi~

Which calculator is better for the CE with the PM Struct and special seismic + survey in California?

The Casio FX115 ES or MS?

THANKS!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 21, 2009)

I have both and they are basically the same calculator with some minor differences. I like the form factor of the ES better so it is my primary and the MS is my backup.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 21, 2009)

ES


----------

